# Aux issues (device not supported)



## p.atmc (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello! i’m new to the forum, and i mainly registered to see if any of you could help me figure out how to help me with my aux problems.

I just bought a 2011 chevy cruze, and it’s a great car and i’m loving it. The only issue i have is with the aux port, as it works every now and then, and all the other times it states my device is not supported. I’m using a iphone 8 with an apple brand charging cord. i would appreciate any help i can get!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

In 2011 the USB had certain features:

USB Port For vehicles with a USB port, the following devices may be connected and controlled by the infotainment system. . iPods . PlaysForSure Devices (PFD) . USB Drives . Zunes Not all iPods, PFDs, USB drives, and Zunes are compatible with the infotainment system. Devices are also charged while plugged into the USB port.


https://my.chevrolet.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2011/chevrolet/cruze/2011_chevrolet_cruze_owners.p


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Using USB accessories with iOS and iPadOS


You might need to unlock your passcode-protected iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch to connect it to a Mac, PC, or a USB accessory.



support.apple.com






Unlocking your phone won’t matter as the head unit isn’t coded properly. Don’t expect a fix from GM. Head units have a service life of like 3 years at best.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

p.atmc said:


> Hello! i’m new to the forum, and i mainly registered to see if any of you could help me figure out how to help me with my aux problems.
> 
> I just bought a 2011 chevy cruze, and it’s a great car and i’m loving it. The only issue i have is with the aux port, as it works every now and then, and all the other times it states my device is not supported. I’m using a iphone 8 with an apple brand charging cord. i would appreciate any help i can get!


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

